# Fault codes P1411 & 1423.



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

High guys, I am new to the A6 world but all to familiar with the VAG side of the world.
I did some searching and found that the two codes indicate some sort of a possible vacuum leak, and sure enough I found that a passangers side diaphram had a hose that had just melted through. I cut the melted part off and reattached to the line. My question is how long do I have to wait to tell of that was indeed the source of my error codes. I have driven it around since the repair about 7 miles, and will travel an other 30 tomorrow to and from work. Is this something that should clear up almost instantly, or over time?
Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Fault codes P1411 & 1423. (Texas-A6-4.2)*

I guess only time and miles will tell.....huh?
Does anyone know if after (what might be) a repair is done, the check engine light will go off?


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Fault codes P1411 & 1423. (Texas-A6-4.2)*

Light goes off by itself after a number of "normal" starts if nothing else is wrong. Use a vag-com to clear the codes and the light will go off.


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Fault codes P1411 & 1423. (Wahaha)*

Thanks for the reply. The car is in the shop, seems to be something with the auxillary pump or relay to the pump that is the issue...... will find out soon.


----------



## Texas-A6-4.2 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Fault codes P1411 & 1423. (Wahaha)*

Well, it turned out to be a vacuum issue with a hose. Seems that I did not catch some other hose that also had a hole in it. I caught the one on the passengers side (bank 2?) but did not catch the one on the drivers side.


----------

